
The amazing & powerful things I learned from The Personal MBA (notes) - zackattack
http://www.zacharyburt.com/2011/01/the-amazing-and-powerful-things-i-learned-from-josh-kaufmans-book-the-personal-mba-notes/
======
duck
Instead of reading the notes I would scroll to the bottom of the page and
click the "AwesomenessReminders" ad (Zack's idea that has been discussed on HN
before) and let that idea kick you in the butt. When crazy ideas like that
work, that is what I call learning something powerful.

~~~
th0ma5
being paid $45 per month per customer would certainly tell me I'm awesome just
by itself! :D

------
joshkaufman
I'm the author. Glad you found the book useful, Zachary!

------
mildweed
So this is a meta meta source. A summary about a book about a 2 year degree.

Still worth a quick read.

